# Someone pretending to be an engineer



## humner (Aug 25, 2010)

Years ago, I did work for a person in another state who told me he was an engineer. I later found out that he was not a PE let alone an EIT. I told his state board, nothing happened. They said that they needed more evidence from other people. Now I see that he is listing himself on facebook again as an engineer. I sent the page as an attachment to that states licensing board. They responded that it still is not enough! They want me to find more evidence that he is portraying himself as a PE.

Can anyone explain to me how this can be happening? I am doing everything to pass the PE test and this person gets away with this crap.

Another thing that gets me, is that there really is a PE with the same name in that state, and am now beginning to wonder if some lawsuits are going to be coming his way because no one did anything about it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2010)

You can call yourself an engineer and that's ok. But offer engineering services for a fee, or advertise as such services, and you may be in trouble.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 25, 2010)

Does this person do engineering work that would require a PE, so he is practicing without a license or is he just saying he's an engineer and you take offense to that? What kind of work does this individual do? Do you have documentation, i.e. Report, drawings, etc. that show he practicing engineering without a license?

Your post comes off as more of a vendetta against this individual than someone who is reporting an incidence of practicing without a license.

If the guy posts on facebook that he's "Choo-Choo Charlie, Engineer" who cares?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2010)

My husbands official work title is Field Service Engineer, but he does not have an engineering degree. So it really depends, like what others have said, is it just a title or is he doing work that requires a PE.


----------



## humner (Aug 25, 2010)

I did three building plans for him, never got paid and from what I understand, they were never built. He posts on facebook that he works for a certain engineering firm, funny, he is the owner of the company. Not sure if I should post his facebook site on this site.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> If the guy posts on facebook that he's "Choo-Choo Charlie, Engineer" who cares?


You've been reading my facebook again????


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 25, 2010)

humner said:


> Years ago, I did work for a person in another state who told me he was an engineer. I later found out that he was not a PE let alone an EIT. I told his state board, nothing happened. They said that they needed more evidence from other people. Now I see that he is listing himself on facebook again as an engineer. I sent the page as an attachment to that states licensing board. They responded that it still is not enough! They want me to find more evidence that he is portraying himself as a PE.
> Can anyone explain to me how this can be happening? I am doing everything to pass the PE test and this person gets away with this crap.
> 
> Another thing that gets me, is that there really is a PE with the same name in that state, and am now beginning to wonder if some lawsuits are going to be coming his way because no one did anything about it.






Capt Worley PE said:


> You can call yourself an engineer and that's ok. But offer engineering services for a fee, or advertise as such services, and you may be in trouble.


^ Agreed. I don't think simply calling yourself an Engineer is a violation; but when you call yourself a Professional Engineer, then you're clearly being fraudulent. Interesting, in MI you cannot call yourself an architect or a land surveyor (or professional surveyor) unless you're in fact licensed as such, but the term 'engineer' is fair game apparently - only cannot use professional engineer if not holding license.


----------



## WoodSlinger (Aug 25, 2010)

When my wife and I were first married, she worked for a non-profit training high school kids who weren't college bound how to enter the work force (interview training, personal money management, those types of things). One evening after work I took my wife and a girl she was working with some dinner. While we were eating, my wife asked me something about my day which led to the high school girl asking me what I did for a job. After I told her I was an engineer she said,"Oh, I know what that is. My Dad's an engineer.". My wife chimmed in, and informed the girl that I was a structural engineer, and that I design buildings.

After the girl left, I asked my wife what kind of engineer this girls dad is. She replied, "Custodial Engineer". Don't get me wrong, I believe that janitors hold a very important position, one that I certainly would not. This just goes to show, however, that anyone can call themselves as engineer if they so choose as long as they don't try to pass themselves off as a licensed professional engineer.


----------



## humner (Aug 25, 2010)

I cannot access his site right now, but I will post later what he has up, minus his name and his companies name. Now this does not just stop here, locally we have a young man whose parents have money, he has not even taken the FE exam, but is planning on buying a local engineer out when that PE retires. I asked him how he was going to do that without being a PE and being the primary owner of company. He told me that his lawyers had it figured out. Time will tell, I have been told some whoppers in the past.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 25, 2010)

In PA you only need one PE in the company for all the others to be allowed to use the term "engineer"


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 26, 2010)

That's the same in Maryland.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2010)

SC, too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2010)

> After the girl left, I asked my wife what kind of engineer this girls dad is. She replied, "Custodial Engineer". Don't get me wrong, I believe that janitors hold a very important position, one that I certainly would not. This just goes to show, however, that anyone can call themselves as engineer if they so choose as long as they don't try to pass themselves off as a licensed professional engineer.


I had something similar happen. I was hanging out with a friend and some of his buddies. We got talking. This one guy said he was a sanitation engineer. I figured he meant sanitary, like WW plants and landfills. No, he meant the guy that hangs off the side of the garbage truck.

I agree, I'm happy when they come by and haul off the trash, but that's a little different than stamping a septic plan.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 26, 2010)

We've got a real winner here at the office who is a bridge inspector (not even certified yet, training &amp; learning)... high school education, dropped out of college (General Ed.)... He's about the biggest waste of a paycheck you could imagine, bending and breaking any/every rule, disappearing for hours at a time (we call him Sasquatch because we can never find him).... His political ties keep him here..... but anyhow.......... He updates his facebook account from his phone while here at work... he regularly posts things like "Back to the grind, these bridges don't design themselves" or "Long day of designing bridges, I'm ready to head home"...

Now, I have my PE, and *I* don't feel like I'm designing bridges (feel more like a glorified draftsman)... most of my design decisions/suggestions get changed/ignored by my boss.... And this moron is taking elevation and cross section views drawn by other inspectors 20+ years ago and drawing them in microstation (and not very well, I might add)... I know what he's doing is harmless, but it still burns me a little...


----------



## WoodSlinger (Aug 26, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> I know what he's doing is harmless, but it still burns me a little...


I know a guy who went off and got a two year civil tech degree after high school. He then got a job at a manufactured home outfit, I assumed as a techician. I ran into him at a wedding about a year after I had graduated from college and was working as a structural engineer. I sat across from him at the dinner, and asked if he was still drafting. He said, "I'm not a drafter, I'm a structural engineer." This burned me a bit as well. Here this guy went through two years of post secondary ed, didnt' have an accredited degree, had no license, not even an EIT, and he's calling himself something that I had to go to school for five years, and still had to wait four more to take an exam.

Of course, after speaking to him about what he actually did, and the fact that he wasn't even aware of what rebar was, if you can believe that, the "burn" lessened a bit. I just think if you want to call yourself something badly enough for some reason, than go through the required process in order to rightfully do so.

It would be like me calling myself an obgyn because I've had experience with womens privates.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 26, 2010)

I think they should make the laws stricter with the engineer title. Only someone with a B.S. in engineering should be allowed to call themselves an engineer. It is watering down the profession in my opinion. Sanitary engineer... that one gets me pissed...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Sanitary engineer... that one gets me pissed...


BUWAHAHA!!!

Seriously, though, it is too late to tighten up on it. Just roll with it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I think they should make the laws stricter with the engineer title. Only someone with a B.S. in engineering should be allowed to call themselves an engineer.


Soon to be an M.S. if the whole B+30 stuff gets enacted.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 26, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > I think they should make the laws stricter with the engineer title. Only someone with a B.S. in engineering should be allowed to call themselves an engineer.
> ...



That would be for a professional engineer though. In my world the law would state that you may only call yourself an engineer if you have B.S. in engineering and you may call yourself a professional engineer if you passed the PE exam. A B.S. plus a M.Eng without a PE would still be an engineer.

My world would also contain flying turtles, talking elephants, and attack parrots used by the police and military.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2010)

> My world would also contain flying turtles


Gamera!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 26, 2010)

stealth attack parrots?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 26, 2010)

And centaurs.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 26, 2010)

industry exemption. everyone who works for a manufacturing company and can operate a calculator can call themselves an engineer. (ability to operate calculator optional)


----------



## benbo (Aug 26, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> If the guy posts on facebook that he's "Choo-Choo Charlie, Engineer" who cares?


As far as I'm concerned, anybody who can make a train run with Good 'n Plenty candy should be grandfathered in.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Aug 27, 2010)

I remember i was out in the field, the foreman approach me and said, "Hey, youre the engineer, and I would like to become an engineer myself', I told him, go ahead call yourself engineer, then he answered back, no, i want your certificate, (FE and BS and MS eng certs) well you have to back to school for that and write the board exam. I just started laughing, he doesnt know how hard it was to get those certs.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Aug 27, 2010)

I remember too, our crane/backhoe/grader operators call themselves, "Operating Engineers".


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 28, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I think they should make the laws stricter with the engineer title. Only someone with a B.S. in engineering should be allowed to call themselves an engineer. It is watering down the profession in my opinion. Sanitary engineer... that one gets me pissed...


In some states, now you cannot call your self an engineer and even imply that your offering engineering services (like on a business card for a business located in that state) or write letters addressing technical content for a project located in the state without being licensed IN THAT STATE.

It doesn't matter that you have the degrees or a license in an other state, you violate state X's laws by not being registered in state X. If that makes any sense.

Currently our company does not use "engineer" in any of our titles. It simply says "Staff", "Senior Staff", "Associate", "Principal", etc.

We do list PE but add the state qualifier. PE (MA), PE(MA, NY, CT, and 3 others), etc.


----------



## benbo (Aug 28, 2010)

> In some states, now you cannot call your self an engineer and even imply that your offering engineering services (like on a business card for a business located in that state) or write letters addressing technical content for a project located in the state without being licensed IN THAT STATE.


Which states? In CA they have exempt industries. There are thousand of people, particularly EEs, calling themselves engineers with impunity. Including people actually working for the state. Plus, I'd bet a large portion of the engineering professors in our state don't even have PE licenses.

but there are regulations on the type of things they can do, and I assume the titles they can use. But just calling themselves a so and so Engineer, I don't think so over here.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 28, 2010)

benbo said:


> Plus, I'd bet a large portion of the engineering professors in our state don't even have PE licenses.


if by "large portion" you mean _vast majority _ then I agree.


----------



## benbo (Aug 28, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, I'd bet a large portion of the engineering professors in our state don't even have PE licenses.
> ...


Yeah, that's a better way to put it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had engineer on my business card ever since I graduated (8 years), but have only had my PE for the last 2 years.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 29, 2010)

benbo said:


> Which states? In CA they have exempt industries. There are thousand of people, particularly EEs, calling themselves engineers with impunity. Including people actually working for the state. Plus, I'd bet a large portion of the engineering professors in our state don't even have PE licenses.
> but there are regulations on the type of things they can do, and I assume the titles they can use. But just calling themselves a so and so Engineer, I don't think so over here.


For one, Alabama. They are a few instances were this has resulted in a minor violation and fine.

But, the only time I've seen it enforced is with Engineering Services companies. I've never seen it with exempt industries, or the gazillion "software engineers" there are.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Aug 30, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I've had engineer on my business card ever since I graduated (8 years), but have only had my PE for the last 2 years.


Did it show like this on your card... John Doe, PE even your not a PE? Man youre brave or shall I say have the guts to do it.I cant do that.


----------



## benbo (Aug 30, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I've had engineer on my business card ever since I graduated (8 years), but have only had my PE for the last 2 years.
> ...


I don't even have to wait for him to answer. NO.

His business card probably said something like wilheldp Position: Electrical Engineer.

Just like the business cards of tens of thousands of non-PE engineers in the country.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 31, 2010)

Which is fine and I believe appropriate because he is a degreed engineer. My beef is with the people that call themselves custodial engineer, facilities engineer, operator engineers, etc. There is nothing wrong with being called a janitor, maintenance tech, or equipment operator.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 31, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> There is nothing wrong with being called a janitor, maintenance tech, or equipment operator.


Ah, but in these politically correct, boost your self esteem times, janitor, maintenance tech or equipment operator do not convey feelings of happiness and joy!


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 2, 2010)

benbo said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...



my business card finally is right "Steel Man, EIT - Structural/Bridge Engineer" I'm so proud and I'm distributing it anywhere and whoever I met.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul S said:


> In PA you only need one PE in the company for all the others to be allowed to use the term "engineer"


Same in Oklahoma.

I remember being brainwashed in undergrad though that only people with PE's can call themselves engineers. I would be upset at the high school dropouts at the local public utility that staked where to put high-line poles (that an actual engineering firm laid out on real designs) as calling themselves engineers. It kinda made me upset that people back home equated all of my college and hard work to become a PE with those guys.

It doesn't bother me anymore, especially after talking with some old timers from the OK board that supervised the PE cut score meeting that I attended last year. I think it helps to have some mentors that are either retired or near retirement that have obtained the level in the profession that you want to obtain to help keep you focused on your goals rather than on what others are doing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2010)

i heard an engineering title for a stay at home mom the other day. Household engineer if i remember correctly.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2011)

Santiagj said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Santiagj said:
> ...



I am trying very hard to keep my mouth shut.... but I am not sure it's working....

I have yet to ever claim to be an engineer... BUT... I worked hard to get to where I am at. I review "your plans" and inspect "your job sites". I worked my butt off to get the degrees I have... I think that because I have worked as hard as I have in combination with the degrees that I have obtained, I can be an engineer.... I might not be able to get my PE for quite another few years.... but I trump the interns when it comes down to it even when they have a PE.

(btw, if attack parrots were used by the military, my life would be so much nicer)


----------



## Freon (Mar 10, 2011)

Here at our office a couple weeks back they announced that everyone who used the title "engineer" needed to bring thier credentials in to be "reviewed". Lots of folks got new titles and business cards the next week. I think it may have something to do with an upcoming ISO 9000 audit. Does anyone know if ISO cares about who uses the title "engineer"?

For the record, if you had a BS or better in engineering from an ABET school, you kept your title. The guys with "Tech" degrees and degrees from non-abet accredited schools got re-titled.

Freon


----------



## picusld (Mar 10, 2011)

Is a law student who didn't pass the bar a lawyer? No

Is a Medical student who didn't pass the state medical boards an MD? No

Pass the PE exam and you are an engineer. Easy as that.

If you have a PhD in engineering, than the PE should be no problem.

When it comes down to it, designs are interpretted, dictated and enforced most of the time by unlicensed government regulators. Doesn't really matter what I think...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2011)

hey I resent that remark as a regulator with a PE license


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> hey I resent that remark as a regulator with a PE license


Being a regulator with a PE really does gives credibility when pointing out errors.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Mar 10, 2011)

It doesn't really bother me that techs call themselves engineers. But after reading the comments here, it would really make it easier for the state board if you couldn't use the title unless you passed the PE or at least EIT exam.


----------



## picusld (Mar 11, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> hey I resent that remark as a regulator with a PE license


you wold be one of the few.

all but 1 state regulator that I deal with are not PEs. The one that is a PE just signs review letters and can not give feedback on a plan without the non pe present.

Just the world we live in and the fantastic career I chose...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 11, 2011)

picusld said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > hey I resent that remark as a regulator with a PE license
> ...


in my unit, we have 3 engineers (2 w/PE), 1 geologist, 2 specialists (i.e. biology or other science degree). Our supervisor is a PE. We all do the same work but at different pay scales.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2011)

I think mr. JR summed it up really well to me once, I can't remember if it was on a post or an e-mail... I'm going to have to find it and re-post but it was back when I was feeling pretty insecure with my new (now old) job... I didn't feel like an engineer anymore... and he pointed out all the tasks that I did that were engineer based and showed that I was still gaining experience...

Since then, I've come to the conclusion that there is way too much focus on titles... if you have your PE that is great and wonderful... otherwise I wouldn't be attempting to keep on towards that eventual goal... BUT having your PE is not the end all, be all of engineering. There are a lot of people that are techs, interns, QA's, Project Managers etc that have been working for years in the field that actually don't want their PE and are just as great (and sometimes better) to work with as all the PE's that I have dealt with.

I just don't think that the PE exam and the title of an Engineer should go hand in hand... you can be an engineer with out being a PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER... the difference is that PE's get the letters after their name... but if someone does everything that a PE does except stamp the drawings, I just don't see the problem with them being called an engineer.


----------



## picusld (Mar 14, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> I just don't see the problem with them being called an engineer.


Because they are not engineers. If there is nothing to the title, why do they need to use it?


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 14, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> Since then, I've come to the conclusion that there is way too much focus on titles...



I agree with this. If it is formal correspondence with a client, I'll use all my dumb little letters. Otherwise, I'll leave 'em off.

I just ran across someone in our directory this morning that has "Dr. Whatsis Name" on his email. So, if you get an email, you immediately are in awe, because it's from a PhD. Wow. I'm impressed.

I also hate when your title is a mandatory field for free publications, vendor software, etc. While not officially recognized in this capacity by my current company, I'm known to HPAC, Consulting-Specifying Engineer, Greenheck, and Trane as either the Deputy Visionary, Cruise Director, or my personal favorite "Executive Vice President of Awesome".


----------



## picusld (Mar 14, 2011)

jmbeck said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Since then, I've come to the conclusion that there is way too much focus on titles...
> ...


Seems like the problem is more with the reader than the sender...

Should someone attempt to hide the fact that they are a PE (or any other title they may have)? That would seem to be just as deceptive as someone representing themselves as an engineer that is not.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 14, 2011)

picusld said:


> Seems like the problem is more with the reader than the sender...
> Should someone attempt to hide the fact that they are a PE (or any other title they may have)? That would seem to be just as deceptive as someone representing themselves as an engineer that is not.



I see what you're attempting to do here. I must admit, you almost sucked me in.

My reply is that God loves you, I'm happy you're in the world, and you have a great day.


----------



## picusld (Mar 14, 2011)

jmbeck said:


> picusld said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the problem is more with the reader than the sender...
> ...


same to yourself.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 19, 2011)

you know what. it doesn't matter what I do, or how long I've been there... I get the final say... screw you all, I help build things, AMEN!

God bless the ones that sacrifice their lives for us... and who cares a damn if there is any storm water management.

I think I'll head somewhere important now...


----------



## picusld (Mar 23, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> you know what. it doesn't matter what I do, or how long I've been there... I get the final say... screw you all, I help build things, AMEN!
> 
> 
> God bless the ones that sacrifice their lives for us... and who cares a damn if there is any storm water management.
> ...


I care if there is stormwater management, If not, I would be out of a job...


----------



## XOXOXO (Jun 23, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> We've got a real winner here at the office who is a bridge inspector (not even certified yet, training &amp; learning)... high school education, dropped out of college (General Ed.)... He's about the biggest waste of a paycheck you could imagine, bending and breaking any/every rule, disappearing for hours at a time (we call him Sasquatch because we can never find him).... His political ties keep him here..... but anyhow.......... He updates his facebook account from his phone while here at work... he regularly posts things like "Back to the grind, these bridges don't design themselves" or "Long day of designing bridges, I'm ready to head home"...
> Now, I have my PE, and *I* don't feel like I'm designing bridges (feel more like a glorified draftsman)... most of my design decisions/suggestions get changed/ignored by my boss.... And this moron is taking elevation and cross section views drawn by other inspectors 20+ years ago and drawing them in microstation (and not very well, I might add)... I know what he's doing is harmless, but it still burns me a little...


WOW, you are my doppleganger. Either that or we work in the same office.


----------



## picusld (Jun 23, 2011)

POed Mommy said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> > We've got a real winner here at the office who is a bridge inspector (not even certified yet, training &amp; learning)... high school education, dropped out of college (General Ed.)... He's about the biggest waste of a paycheck you could imagine, bending and breaking any/every rule, disappearing for hours at a time (we call him Sasquatch because we can never find him).... His political ties keep him here..... but anyhow.......... He updates his facebook account from his phone while here at work... he regularly posts things like "Back to the grind, these bridges don't design themselves" or "Long day of designing bridges, I'm ready to head home"...
> ...


Had to look that up...

A doppelgänger (pronounced [ˈdɔpəlˌgɛŋɐ] ( listen)) is a tangible double of a living person in fiction, folklore, and popular culture that typically represents evil. In the vernacular, the word doppelgänger has come to refer (as in German "doppelt(e)") to any double or look-alike of a person.


----------



## The Car (Jun 23, 2011)

picusld said:


> POed Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > OSUguy98 said:
> ...


LOL!

Udden, udden


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 30, 2011)

POed Mommy said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> > We've got a real winner here at the office who is a bridge inspector (not even certified yet, training &amp; learning)... high school education, dropped out of college (General Ed.)... He's about the biggest waste of a paycheck you could imagine, bending and breaking any/every rule, disappearing for hours at a time (we call him Sasquatch because we can never find him).... His political ties keep him here..... but anyhow.......... He updates his facebook account from his phone while here at work... he regularly posts things like "Back to the grind, these bridges don't design themselves" or "Long day of designing bridges, I'm ready to head home"...
> ...



X3 we have one of those guys here at work also!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 30, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> POed Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > OSUguy98 said:
> ...


there's a move called Doppleganger with Drew Barrymore that keeps recurring on cable. I've seen parts of it and it looks pretty good but I've never seen it start to finish.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 6, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> there's a move called Doppleganger with Drew Barrymore that keeps recurring on cable. I've seen parts of it and it looks pretty good but I've never seen it start to finish.


Sheesh. You people sound as though you've never played an RPG or read a fantasy novel.


----------



## picusld (Sep 8, 2011)

I caught the following statement on linkedin and am finding it is pretty common. Is this someone pretending to be an engineer?

"I am and environmental engineer but do not have my PE. I've been working with stormwater design/maintenance/inspection for 15 years."

So the guy is saying that he is an engineer but then using initials to represent that he is not. Just seems a little confusing


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll chime in here....with a whole different perspective.

I think it's REAL simple, unless you have passed the EXAM, you may do engineering work, but you're not an engineer.

I do NOT have a college degree, so my take on it is much different than most. Many may not think I should even be allowed to sit for the exam, but those that know me, and worked with me over the years might debate it on my behalf. I worked for 20 years, putting in 14-16 hour days for a company that treated me like a disposable employee, even though many times my duties were on the same level as any PM they had, the entire time I was planning on doing what I did. As soon as I got to the 20 year mark I started studying nights and weekends to take the PE exam. I took review courses, I took online courses, I bought books, cd's dvd's...whatever it took to pass the test. By the time my FORTH attempt rolled around I probably didn't miss more than 2-3 questions. The test was actually pretty easy to me.

NOW, from someone that came from the side of the fence with NO degree, to getting the test behind me, I can tell you that I more than most would want to protect the integrity of the title "Engineer". I would also NEVER recommend to anyone take the route I took. I so wish I had done this 20 years ago, but you can't go back.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 8, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> I'll chime in here....with a whole different perspective.
> I think it's REAL simple, unless you have passed the EXAM, you may do engineering work, but you're not an engineer.
> 
> I do NOT have a college degree, so my take on it is much different than most. Many may not think I should even be allowed to sit for the exam, but those that know me, and worked with me over the years might debate it on my behalf. I worked for 20 years, putting in 14-16 hour days for a company that treated me like a disposable employee, even though many times my duties were on the same level as any PM they had, the entire time I was planning on doing what I did. As soon as I got to the 20 year mark I started studying nights and weekends to take the PE exam. I took review courses, I took online courses, I bought books, cd's dvd's...whatever it took to pass the test. By the time my FORTH attempt rolled around I probably didn't miss more than 2-3 questions. The test was actually pretty easy to me.
> ...


So much all of this. I've had a few arguments with a friend of mine over her referring to herself as an Engineer. And yeah, I'd agree with NCcarguy, the "no degree" path is far more difficult, painful and rough than college would have been. (Though Washington only requires 8 years experience, and California *6*)

Out of curiosity, since getting the PE have you had any trouble finding a job? I applied for a position that had specifically said that any combination of experience or education that provided the necessary knowledge was acceptable, and had my resume trashed without further review as soon as they saw the lack of a degree. Still annoys me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2015)

We need to start one of those stolen valor sites for phony engineers....


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2015)

We had one guy who was hired in at a site, and after he sent out a few emails, he had a rather suspect looking email signature, declaring himself either lead or chief of two different organizations. Nobody in either organization even knew who he was. Needless to say, his self-appointed title(s) was not well received.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 15, 2015)

Supe said:


> We had one guy who was hired in at a site, and after he sent out a few emails, he had a rather suspect looking email signature, declaring himself either lead or chief of two different organizations. Nobody in either organization even knew who he was. Needless to say, his self-appointed title(s) was not well received.




I often wonder if I could get away with just calling myself something different here... mostly because my title "Panther Card Coordinator and Facilities Assistance" makes no sense and is redonkulously too long.

Edit- Mostly I just stick with my old title from 6 months ago- Project Manager


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2015)

Card Engineer!


----------



## Krakosky (Feb 3, 2015)

Panther Coordinator.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 3, 2015)

Krakosky said:


> Panther Coordinator.




as opposed to cougar coordinator...


----------



## Voomie (Jul 4, 2018)

I know it is frustrating but it up to the board to decide if just using the title of engineer is enough to warrant a disciplinary hearing. If he isn't offering engineering services or attempting to practice engineering then they may let it slide. One of our PEs at my last job got a verbal warning from a state board because he had a legitimate PE by his name but was not licensed in that state.


----------

